# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية السبت ٥ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبرز عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة  اليوم السبت 5 اكتوبر 2019 م
صحيفة الصدى
رمضان عجب : وداع البطولة العربية محبط
منتخب الشباب يكمل تحضيراتة لمواجهة اريتريا ويتحوط بركلات الجزاء. 
اسرة النجمة أرجوان تؤكد دعمها وتشجيعها لمواصلة كرة القدم وطب الأسنان.
محمد موسى يعدد فوائد مشاركة سيكافا ومدرب الاريتري يحتجب عن الظهور.
. 

صحيفة الزعيم
المهارات الفردية لنجوم الفرقة المريخية حديث الصحافة المغربية.
تحفظات علي مواد النظام في  الاساسي  المقترح وحراك جماهيري كبير يطالب المجلس بالرحيل.
بعثة المريخ تعود فجرا،، ومنتخبنا الشاب يقاتل ارتريا علي برونزية سيكافا عصرا.
إبراهومة مطلوب في بورتسودان وكوستي
الزعيم تكشف تحفظات اللجنة حول مواد النظام الأساسي. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تعود بسلام، والفريق يعود للتحضيرات غدا استعدادا لمواجهة الخرطوم الوطني يوم 10  اكتوبر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رمضان عجب: وداع البطولة العربية محبط
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قال  لاعب المريخ رمضان عجب إنّه حزين لخروج فريقه من البطولة العربية، مشيرًا  إلى أنّهم لعبوا مباراة كبيرة وكانوا يخططون للانتصار غير أنّ الحظ لم  يساندهم، ليغادر الفريق المنافسة، واصفًا ذلك بالمحبط.
واليوم”الخميس”، ودّع المريخ بطولة محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال بعد خسارته بهدفين دون رد في لقاء الإياب لدور الـ”32â€³ من المنافسة.
وأوضح  عجب في تصريحات لقناة أبوظبي الرياضية أنّهم عانوا من مشاكل بسيطة في  اللقاء، لكّنه وعد بالتماسك والعودة أكثر قوة خلال المرحلة المقبلة,




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أبرزها موقعة عطبرة..جولات قوية ومثيرة في الممتاز
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
ستكون  ملاعب كلاً من شندي، مروي،عطبرة عصر ومساء غدٍ”السبت” مسرحًا لمباريات  ساخنة ضمن المرحلة الخامسة من المنافسة، أبرزها مواجهة الأهلي والفلاّح  بمدينة عطبرة.
ويستضيف أهلي شندي بملعبه نظيره هلال الأبيض في  مواجهةٍ قوية ومثيرة تأتي في إطار البحث عن النقاط وتحسين المراكز في روليت  الدوري الممتاز.
ويملك الفريق الشهير بـ”الآرسنال” في جعبته سبع نقاط، منحته احتلال المركز الثاني بعد خوضه لثلاث مواجهات.
وخاض  أهلي شندي ثلاث جولات، فاز على حي الوادي نيالا بهدفين دون رد، والشرطة  القضارف بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، فيما تعادل بهدفين لكلٍ في مباراته أمام  مريخ الفاشر.
وسيسعى ممثل شندي في جولة اليوم إلى الوصول إلى النقطة العاشرة للمحافظة على تقدّمه في ترتيب أندية الممتاز.
وعلى الجانب الآخر، يأمل هلال الأبيض الخروج بهدفه الأساسي بالحصول على نتيجة إيجابية.
ويتربّع الفريق الملّقب بـ”التبلدي” في المركز الثامن برصيد خمس نقاط.
ومن  مجموع أربع جولاتٍ خاضها ممثل الأبيض في الدوري الممتاز، حقق الفريق  انتصارًا وحيدًا أمام الأهلي عطبرة، لكّنه سقط في فخ التعادل أمام كلٍ من  هلال كاوقلي، والأمل عطبرة، وتلقى خسارة وحيدة كانت أمام الفلاّح عطبرة.
وفي مباراة ثانية، يحّل الشرطة القضارف ضيفًا على أهلي مروي في مباراة لتصحيح الأوضاع للطرفين.
وممثل مروي في الممتاز، يعاني في موسمه الثاني على التوالي، إذ لم يحقق الفريق أيّ فوزٍ حتى اللحظة في الممتاز.
ولعب  الفريق الملقّب بـ”ملوك الشمال” ثلاث مبارياتٍ، تعادل في جولةٍ وحيدة أمام  حي الوادي نيالا، وبالمقابل، تعرّض للخسارة في مواجهتين أمام المريخ  الخرطوم، ومريخ الفاشر.
ويتطّلع أهلي مروي بقيادة مدربه فاروق جبرة  إلى تصحيح الصورة المهزوزة من أجلّ مغادرة المركز الخامس عشر على الأقل في  الجولة الحالية.
أما الشرطة القضارف، فرغم الانطلاقة المثالية التي حققها الفريق في النسخة الحالية، إلاّ أنّه بدأ التراجع في المباريات الأخيرة.
وفقد ممثل القضارف مدربه محمد محي الدين الديبة بعد مغادرته المنصة الفنية مؤخرًا.
ويملك الشرطة القضارف في رصيده ست نقاط، ويحتل المرتبة السادسة بروليت الأندية.
ومساءً، بمدينة عطبرة، سيكون استادها مسرحًا لمواجهة حامية الوطيس تجمع بين الأهلي وضيفه الوافد حديثًا لمصاف أندية الممتاز الفلاّح.
وسيخوض  الأهلي عطبرة مواجهة اليوم بدون أيّ رصيدٍ بعد سقوطه في فخ الخسارة ثلاث  مرات أمام الشرطة القضارف، وهلال الأبيض، والرابطة كوستي.
وسيبجث الفريق الشهير بـ”الإكسبريس” عن انتصارٍ أوّل يرتّب به أوراقه للتقدّم خطواتٍ إلى الأمام.
وفي  الجانب الآخر، يأمل الفلاّح إلى استعادة توازنه بعد الخسارة المذّلة أمام  الهلال الخرطوم في المرحلة السابقة والتي بلغت خمسة أهداف.
ويملك الوافد حديثًا لمصاف أندية الممتاز في رصيده ست نقاط، مكّنته من احتلال المركز السابع.
ولن تكون مهمة الفلاّح عطبرة في مواجهة نده الأهلي في تحقيق الفوز بأمرٍ يسير إذّ أنّ الخبرة تلعب في صالح الأخير على الورق.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ارض الحديد و النار تحتضن #ديربي_عطبرة في الجولة الرابعة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.... 
#زول_سبورت  | يشهد ملعب مدينة عطبرة مساء اليوم مواجهة ملتهبة بين فريق المدينة  الاهلي وجاره فريق قرية كِنور (الفلاح) في الجولة الرابعة من بطولة الدوري  الممتاز...
 الاهلي الذي لا يملك في جُعبته مثقال ذرة من النقاط في  ثلاثة جولات و بعد خسارته من الرابطة كوستي في الجولة السابقة بهدفين دون  رد يتطلع لمصالحه جمهوره بإنتصار ثمين على الغريم نادي #الفلّاح...
 اما الوافد الجديد للدوري الممتاز يسعى وبكل السُبل القفذ خطوة للأمام في روليت المنافسة ،بعد فوزين وخسارة آخرها كانت أمام الهلال العاصمي بامدرمان...

 متفضلاً على غريمه الاهلي...
 اخر مواجهة جمعت الفريقين خسر الاهلي بثلاثة أهداف لهدف بدوري الوسيط العام الموسم الماضي...
 فمن سيحسم المواجهة ؟
 #زول_سبورت #الاهلي_الفلّاح
#الدوري_السوداني_الممتاز











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة  المريخ تصل الخرطوم قادمة من المغرب بعد أداء مباراة إياب دور الـ 32 من  بطولة كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال ،علماً أن الفريق الأحمر والاصفر قد  ودع المنافسة بعد الخسارة بهدفين دون مقابل أمام الوداد البيضاوي  المغربي...

 #زول_سبورت











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة  المريخ بقطر تصدر بيانيا وتدعو للاسراع  الى اقامة  جمعيه عموميه لإجازة  مشروع النظام الاساسي يفتح بعدها باب العضويه لكل اهل المريخ تمهيدا لقيام  جمعيه عموميه ومن ثم انتخابات مبكره 
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبنا الوطني للشباب يختتم مبارياته ببطولة #سيكافا للشباب دون الـ20 عاما بمواجهة منتخب إريتريا  لتحديد المركز الثالث بالبطولة وذلك في تمام الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً ...
 يذكر ان منتخبنا قد تلقى خسارته من المنتخب التنزاني بهدفين لهدف وحيد 
#CECAFA
#ZOOLSPORT










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسى يعدد فوائد مشاركة سيكافا ومدرب الاريتري يحتجب عن المؤتمر الصحفي
#زول_سبورت
 خلال حديثه بالمؤتمر الصحفي قام المدير الفني لمنتخب الشباب السوداني  الكابتن محمد موسى بتعديد الفوائد التي خرج بها من المشاركة في بطولة  سيكافا الحالية في يوغندا، حيث ذكر ان البداية بالتنافس الإقليمي يمنح افضل  احتكاك قبل المواجهات القارية في التصفيات، وأبان موسى أنه كسب العديد من  اللاعبين المميزين في بطولة سيكافا، وسعيد بما قدموه خلال مباريات  المرحلتين؛ الأولى والثانية، وأشار إلى أن المستويات تتطورت  كثيرا في منتخبات سيكافا، ويأمل ان يتوشحوا بالميداليات البرونزية في  مواجهة المنتخب الاريتري الذي واجهوه في المرحلة الأولى وتعادلوا معهم  بثلاثة أهداف لكل، مبينا أنه يحترم منافسه بشدة، وسيسعى إلى الخروج بالمركز  الثالث في هذه المشاركة التي أتت بعد مدة ليست بالقصيرة في إطار مثل هذه  المشاركات .. يذكر أن مدرب المنتخب الاريتري احتجب عن الحضور إلى المؤتمر  الصحفي دونا عن مدربي المنتخبات الأربعة المشاركة في نصف النهائي ببطولة  سيكافا التي تختتم بمدينة جينجا ..







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوجا ومحمد كنان ينافسان على جوائز سيكافا
 ينافس ثنائي المنتخب الوطني للشباب محمد النور  أبوجا على جائزة أفضل  حارس، ومحمد كنان على لقب الهداف، وذلك بعد احرازه 4 أهداف في البطولة حتى  الآن.. وذلك ضمن الجوائز المرصودة من اللجنة الفنية في بطولة التحدي لدول  شرق ووسط أفريقيا(سيكافا) للشباب التي تجري حاليا في يوغندا ..
#زول_سبورت









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
د

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
 د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 السياسيون أعداء الرياضة 


  × انطلاق دوري كرة النساء أكد أن الشعب السوداني لازال يقاتل للمحافظة على  موروثاته وعاداته ولا يريد الفكاك عنها باسم الحرية والخصوصية والتحضر  والتقدم وقتل الماضي وإن كان صحي ونضير.
 × أقول ذلك بعد ان قمت بحصر الرافضين لكرة النساء المفتوحة على مصراعيها للغاشي والماشي بلا امن أو أمان.
 × الرأي عندي هو، أنه ليس هناك عاقل وفاهم يرفض أن تمارس الفتيات أو كل  فئات الحريم العمرية أي نشاط رياضي أو عملي، إذا كان في حشمة وسترة وعدم  ابتذال وتلاعب بأجساد الحرائر بواسطة الأجانب في حضرة المحارم.
 × لأجل  هذا طالبنا من أو يوم وقبل هذا، بأن يهيئ الاتحاد العام ملاعب اللائقة أولا  بالنساء، من حيث الأرضيات والمنافع المتنوعة، وكذلك الطب من كوادر بشرية  نسائية ومعدات مساعدة من النقالة وحتى أجهزة الكشف المتنوع والعلاج  المطلوب.
 × هذه المعينات غير موجودة والاتحاد لم يكلف ننفسه لاستجلابها  رغم أن الاتحاد الدولي قدم لهم قروش طائلة خاصة هذا النشاط ، فكان بإمكان  الاتحاد تهيئة ملاعب مغلقة مثلا بميدان الأسرة او بعض ملاعب الناشئين  بالمحليات.
 × أما الذين يصيحون بلا هدى أو حياء ، ويطالبون بأن يكون  النشاط مفتوحا حرا بلا أي تحفظات، فهولاء لا يدركون مدى السوء الذي وصل له  البعض، ولا يعرفون تلك النفوس المريضة ، ولا يفقهون أبدا أن هناك شياطين  فقط في صور بشر، حتى بعضهم تكاد لا تعرف لهم جهة أو مصدر، لكل هذه المخاطر  على نساء الناس كل الناس نحن نطالب بتأمين النساء أولا ثم الدفع بهن للكرة.
 × وبينما نحن نأخذ هذا الملف من حيث الدين والعادات والتقاليد ورأي  المجتمع ظهر السياسيون من منطلقات شتى، فالإسلاميون يبهتون العلمانيين بأن  هم الذين قاموا بتنظيم دوري النساء والعلمانيون يؤكدون أن الإسلاميين هم  الذين خططوا لهذا الشأن قبلا.
 × نقول للسياسيين خذوا راحتكم، فكرة  القدم ليست تحت إمرتكم ،غهي إمبراطورية قائمة بذاتها على مستوى العام  والدول، فلا رأي أو قدرة لأي تنظيم سياسي أن يتدخل فيها، فهي تخضع للاتحاد  العام ، وفوقه الاتحاد الدولي، فأي تدخل من السياسيين ، يؤدي مباشرة لتجميد  النشاط، لأجل ذلك ليس هناك حزب سياسي أو جماعة تستطيع أن تتدخل في الكرة  نسائية أو رجالية أبدا أبدا.
 × خلاصة الأمر هو، أن نشاط كرة القدم  والرياضة بصفة عامة، يعتبر أهل السياسة أكبر الأعداء لها، فهم الجهة  الوحيدة التي لا تعترف بها ولا تضعها في حساباتها ولا تدعمها، إلا فرضت  الرياضة نفسها عبر الأندية والأفراد، وحققت فوزا أو أحدثت حراكا فهنا يتم  الالتفاف حولها للكسب السياسي الرخيص كحال كل السداسيين.
 ذهبيــــــــــــــــــات 
 × أفضل قرار من الفيفا كان هو، إبعاد أهل السياسة عن الرياضة، لأنها تأكد لها أنها العدو الأول.
 × قبلا قام الرئيس نميري بإغلاق الأندية وشرد لاعبيها فذاقت الكرة الضياع.
 × وشهد عهد الإنقاذ أسوأ أيام الكرة ودخلت الأندية في جهجهة قبيحة.
 × هرب أهل الرياضة وظهر أهل السياسة كإداريين بلا دراية أو رغبة بل وظيفة ومصدر كاش.
 × ظلت وزارة الرياضة هي وزارة الترضية والتحانيس في كل عهد الإنقاذ.
 × وحتى في هذا العهد أوكلت لسياسية وليس رياضية، رغم أن هناك عشرات  الرياضيين الذين قام الرياضيون برفعهم للحرية والتغيير ولكن سووا الفي  رأسهم.
 × المهم ما يلي كرة القدم لا يخص السياسيين ، ولكن نأمل أن يقوم الاتحاد بدورة كاملا.
 × كرة النساء تحتاج لعبقري يضع لها أسس وطرق حتى تباشر النساء النشاط بأمان.
 × في كل دول العام ابتعدت السياسة عن الرياضة لذلك تطورت وازدهرت، ونحن حتى اليوم شغالين( حاو وش).
 الذهبيـــة الأخيـــــرة 
  × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقولن السياسة عدو الرياضة، وكرة  النساء بالسودان تحتاج إعادة صياغة حتى تتماشى مع الدين والتقليد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 23 نوفمبر التدشين الرسمي لقناة المريخ الفضائية في ثوبها الجديد #بدون_عنوان 
  أعلنت إدارة قناة المريخ الفضائية اليوم عن خطوات مهمة للغاية لتطوير  القناة لتظهر بثوب جديد ومعاصر بعد الصورة الباهتة التي رسمت في مخيلة عشاق  الزعيم طوال الفترة الماضية منذ بداية بثها التجريبي.. 
 وفي اول الخطوات تمت ترقية الاستاذ حافظ معيسي من إدارة البرامج إلى منصب المدير العام للقناة.. 
 وصرح معيسي لبدون عنوان بأن القناة قامت بتاجير مكتب في بحري بحي الاملاك  وبدأت في تجهيز المبني من اثاثات ومكاتب وتجهيزات فنية عالية المستوى  للاستوديوهات ومرفقاتها اضافة الى عربات البث والتنقل الخارجي، كما تم  الفراغ من تعين الهيكل الاداري للقناة بالاضافة للهيكل الفني من مذيعين  ومخرجين وخلافه.. 
 وأوضح المعيسي بانه سوف يكون هناك تدشينا رسميا لمقر   القناة الجديدة  بالاضافة للخارطة البرامجيه يوم 23 نوفمبر المقبل يتخلله  مؤتمرا صحفيا...
 بالتوفيق لقناة الزعيم والزميل معيسي والقائمين على أمرها..







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمانة وسط المريخ ضياء الدين محجوب لـ(الصدى):

 سأعود إلى الملاعب قريباً جداً.. ووقفة الجماهير ومجلس الإدارة واللاعبين أسعدتني
 أتمنى لبكري المدينة التوفيق في مشواره الاحترافي.. وعودة الغربال سريعاً
 جمال السماني

  لاعب وسط المريخ الموهوب ضياء الدين محجوب افتقدته جماهير المريخ لفترة  طويلة منذ خواتيم الموسم الماضي، وتعرض لإصابة على مستوى الرباط الصليبي،  أبعدته عن ملامسة الكرة ومعانقة جماهير المريخ المتعطشة، عاد إلى البلاد  وهو يؤدي تمارين تأهيل قوية بغية العودة إلى الملاعب، الصدى اتصلت به  وحاورته عن العديد من القضايا في المساحة التالية:
 بداية تحدث ضياء  الدين عن عودته من رحلة الاستشفاء وقال: الحمد لله عدت بكامل عافيتي وأنا  الآن اؤدي تمارين تأهيل وصالة حتى تعود العضلات إلى قوتها الكافية المطلوبة  لأداء التدريبات، وأتوقع أن أشارك في تدريبات الفريق الأسبوع المقبل على  أقل تقدير.
 بكري المدينة والاحتراف
 وتحدث ضياء الدين عن  احتراف زميله بالفريق الكابتن بكري المدينة وقال: أتمنى من كل قلبي التوفيق  لبكري فهو لاعب خلوق وعلى مستوى عالٍ يستحق أن ينال شرف الاحتراف الخارجي،  برغم افتقادنا له في الفترة المهمة من عمر الفريق، إلا أنه يجب أن يخوض  تجربة الاحتراف التي تفتح آفاقًا جديدة للاعب وتجعله في أعين الدوريات  الأخرى حتى يخوض تجارب احترافية عديدة تكون فيها الفائدة له ولكل اللاعبين  السودانيين، وأنا أرى أن اللاعب السوداني يجب أن يحترف في الدوريات الكبرى  دأبه كأي لاعب أفريقي يحقق حلم اللعب في أوروبا وخلافها من الدوريات الكبرى  في كل أنحاء العالم.
 الغربال سيعود
 وكذلك تحدث ضياء الدين  عن غياب زميله محمد عبد الرحمن الذي يتعافى الآن وهو في مرحلة متقدمة من  العلاج وقال: أتمنى له كامل الشفاء وأن يعود إلى محبيه ومعجبي فنه، فهو  لاعب يمتع نفسه ويمتع الآخرين، والآن أتوقع أن يكون قد بدأ مرحلة التأهيل  بإذن الله تعالى.
 مرحب بالجزائري
 وعن المدرب الجديد آيت عبد  الملك قال ضياء الدين: نرحب به في وطنه السودان، وهناك ترابط وجدان بين  السودانيين والجزائريين، خاصة على مستوى الرياضة ونرى أن الجزائر بها  مشجعون مريخاب بصورة كبيرة جداً، وأنا أرحب بهذا المدرب وأتمنى أن يكون فأل  خير علينا في الفرقة الحمراء وأن نكون عوناً له في مشواره بالسودان حتى  نترك له سمة إضافية عن هذا الوطن الغالي.
 المحافظة على الممتاز
  وعن بطولة الدوري الممتاز أكد ضياء الدين نيتهم في المريخ المحافظة على  بطولة الدوري الممتاز إلى جانب بطولة كأس السودان بعد الخروج الأفريقي غير  المتوقع الذي أحزنهم كثيراً وتمنى أن تقف الجماهير المريخية كما عودتنا  دائماً مع الفريق حتى يحقق هذا الطموح، وأضاف: أرى أن التنافس الداخلي مهم  لأنه يقود إلى التنافس الخارجي، فبذات الاهتمام بالبطولات الخارجية يجب أن  نهتم بالدوري المحلي.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قلم في الساحة 
 مأمون أبو شيبة 
  الأردني مخادمة ومجلس موظفي سوداكال انجزوا مهمتهم



 * هزيمة المريخ أمام الوداد المغربي وخروجه من الدور الأول لبطولة الأندية العربية كانت منطقية وطبيعية وأكثر من متوقعة.
 * من كانوا يحلمون بفوز المريخ وتأهله من المغرب واهمون ولا يعرفون المنطق وواقع الأشياء..
* شخصياً تجنبت الكتابة يوم الخميس عن مباراة المريخ والوداد لقناعتي  التامة بأن المريخ خاسر خاسر إلا إذا حدثت معجزة في زمن ندرت فيه  المعجزات.. فعزفت عن الكتابة حتى لا أحبط الموهومين!

 * خروج المريخ  المبكر من المنافسة لاح في الأفق يوم أن أوقعت القرعة اللئيمة المريخ مع  الوداد المغربي أقوى أندية أفريقيا والعرب فضلاً عن أداء الوداد لمباراة  الحسم على أرضه.
 * واستبان خروج المريخ المبكر بعد أن جاء الاتحاد  العربي بالحكم الأردني المبرمج (مخادمة) ليقدم خدماته للوداد داخل معقل  المريخ ويمكنه من الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية قضت على آمال المريخ تماماً إلا  عند الذين يؤمنون بحدوث المعجزات.
 * عقب أحداث مباراته مع الترجي في  نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا بتونس ومهزلة تغييب تقنية الفار هدد نادي الوداد  بمقاطعة كل المشاركات الدولية بما فيها البطولة العربية التي تحمل مسمى  كأس محمد السادس، ولكن حدثت اتصالات وتطمينات من الاتحاد العربي لنادي  الوداد في جانب التحكيم.
 * دفع المريخ الثمن بسعي الاتحاد العربي  لإرضاء نادي الوداد حتى لا ينسحب من بطولة محمد السادس التي لن تنجح إلا  بوجود الفرق المغربية ذات الشعبية الطاغية لأن وصول الفرق المغربية لنهائي  البطولة العربية بالمغرب سيضفي على مباراة النهائي زخماً جماهيرياً خرافياً  مما يعني نجاح هائل للمنافسة..
 * لهذا جاءوا بالحكم الأردني  (مخادمة) والذي لم يبخل بخدماته للوداد داخل معقل المريخ، فكانت ركلات  الجزاء الوهمية السريعة للوداد بعد أن تقدم المريخ مبكراً بهدف السماني  اللوحة.. وتجاهل الأردني المبرمج احتساب مخالفة جزاء واضحة ارتكبت مع التش  وسط ثلاثة من مدافعي الوداد وكانت صورة بالكربون من مخالفة الجزاء مع التش  التي احتسبها الحكم الإثيوبي الشجاع الأمين لصالح المريخ أمام شبيبة  القبائل الجزائري.
 * بعد وداع المريخ للمنافسة رسمياً أمس الأول  يكون حكم مباراة الذهاب بأمدرمان الأردني (المبرمج) مخادمة قد انجز مهمته  الموكولة إليه من قبل الاتحاد العربي بنجاح.
 * وبخلاف القرعة  اللئيمة والحكم الأردني المبرمج.. فعل مجلس موظفي سوداكال كل ما يمكن فعله  لإضعاف فريقه وإخراجه من الدور الأول للمنافسة العربية مثلما حدث في  المنافسة الأفريقية.
 * فشل المجلس في سد ثغرات الفريق أيام  التسجيلات بفشله في تنفيذ توصيات إبراهومة، وفشله كالعادة في التعاقد مع  محترفين من الوزن الثقيل.
 * أدخل المجلس اللاعبين في حالة إحباط  وقرف بعدم الإيفاء بحقوقهم ومتأخراتهم ومرتباتهم وحتى حافز الدوري الأخير  وحوافز المباريات التي يكسبونها لم يف بها..
 * استمرار المجلس في  التسويف وعدم منح اللاعبين استحقاقاتهم أجبر اللاعبين على الدخول في اضراب  جماعي لأول مرة في تاريخ الأندية السودانية مما عطل التمارين والإعداد  لمباراة الوداد حيث لم يؤدي الفريق أي مباريات لتجهيز اللاعبين غير مباراة  أهلي الخرطوم.
 * سدد المجلس ضربة قاضية للفريق أولاً بفشله في  الدفاع عن قائد الفريق والنجم الأول بكري المدبنة أمام مؤمرات اتحاد مشجعي  الهلال.. وثانياً الإطاحة ببكري من كتيبة اللاعبين بإعارته لنادي عراقي لا  وزن له مقابل حفنة دريهمات لا تغني ولا تسمن..
 * سدد المجلس ضربة  قاضية أخرى للجانب الفني بإطاحة المدرب إبراهومة الذي يعرف كل شيء عن  الفريق وخصومه.. ليأتي بمهرج جديد أشبه بمصارعي حلقات رو وريسلمانيا  وسماكدون يحاول أن يضحك علينا بإشرافه على مباراة الوداد وهو لم يحفظ اسماء  لاعبيه بعد!! بعد أن فشل المجلس في دعمه بمساعد وطني يعرفه بفريق المريخ..
  * فشل المجلس في ضم نجم المحور القوي نيلسون لازغيلا لكتيبة مباراة المغرب  نتيجة الجهل والتخبط الإداري المعتاد ليعتمد الفريق على النيجري الماسورة  ماماني رحماني!!
 
 زمن إضافي

  * كان يمكن للمريخ أن يخرج بنتيجة مشرفة أمام الوداد إذا استفاد من النقص  العددي للخصم ولكن مع المصارع هولك هوجن فالوداد كان قادراً على الفوز حتى  إذا لعب بخمسة لاعبين!
 * عندما تأخر المريخ بهدفين وكان في حاجة لتقوية الهجوم أخرج المصارع الجزائري المهاجم تيري وأدخل لاعب وسط!!
  * السماني الصاوي لاعب موهوب بارع في التحكم والتخلص والتمرير فوجود مهم  كأساسي خاصة أمام أندية شمال أفريقيا التي تلعب بالاستايل الأوروبي واجلاسه  على الدكة غباء فني مريع.. فوجوده من البداية كان مهماً مع تواجد المهاجم  القوي تيري..
 * جميع مدافعي المريخ يعانون من ظاهرة اغفال التغطية  عند عكس الكرات المتحركة أو ارسال الكرات الجانبية الطويلة داخل منطقة  جزائهم.. وهذه مسألة تدريبية وذهنية.
 * راجعوا أهداف أهلي مروي   وهدف شبيبة القبائل في الجزائر وأهداف الوداد.. وشاهدوا كيف جاء الهدف  الثاني للوداد من لاعب تحرك من الوسط وقطع مسافة طويلة حتى دخل منطقة  الجزاء وجاءته الكرة المرسلة من بعيد أمامه ليضعها بسهولة في المرمى والسيد  محمود أمبدة يقف متفرجاً عليه في شرود ذهني غريب!!
 * مدافعو المريخ  يعانون من التبلد الذهني ويفتقدون نزعة يقظة الصقور والجوارح  ويكفي هدف  شبيبة القبائل الأول في أمدرمان من ركلة حرة ردها أبوعشرين وتابعها بسرعة  أربعة من لاعبي الشبيبة وأودعوها المرمى ولاعبو المريخ مسمرين في أماكنهم  ويتفرجون لا أكثر!!
 * هذا الشرود والتبلد الذهني واغفال التغطية  السريعة من قبل مدافعي المريخ سيلحق أإضرار كبيرة بالفريق حتى على المستوى  المحلي بعد أن ودع الفريق كل المنافسات الدولية مبكراً.. ولا تنسوا أهداف  أهلي مروي والتي كادت تقصم ظهر الفريق مع بداية الدوري لولا جهود البطل  بكري المدينة الذي طفشه مجلس الخواذيق!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن*

 إلى من يهمه الأمر


 * يا إخوانا في مجلس المريخ؛ حرام عليكم البتسووه في المريخ!!
 * حرام عليكم والله..
 * كانت أمامه مباراة في غاية الأهمية أمام الوداد في البطولة العربية..  فقمتوا أعرتوا نجمه وهدافه الأول بكري المدينة لفريق القوة الجوية العراقي،  المشارك معانا في نفس البطولة لمدة عام.. لنفتقده في الليلة الظلماء أمس  الأول في الدار البيضاء..
 * وقبل إعارة بكري، استغنيتوا عن مدرب الفريق  إبراهومة، بعد أن بدأ معه على أحسن ما يكون، وفرّغ نفسه تماماً لمعالجة  مشاكل لاعبيه الفنية، والاجتماعية، والنفسية.. واستعنتوا بمدرب جزائري جديد  قبل سبعة أيام فقط من المباراة العربية.. وكان من الطبيعي أن يفشل في  إدارة المباراة، لأنه ليس ساحراً، ولا يملك عصا موسى ليعرف قدرات لاعبيه،  والتشكيلة المناسبة، والطريقة الأفضل، في ظرف أسبوع..
 * مايكل الهداف الغاني، لا يشارك مع الفريق بسبب إقامة محلية تحتاج لحوالي ستة عشر ألف جنيه، لم تقوموا بتوفيرها له حتى الآن...
 * نيلسون لم يسافر مع الفريق بسبب حجز جواز سفره لدي أحد الفنادق، بعد أن عجزتم عن سداد قيمة إقامته البالغة ستة وثلاثين ألف جنيه..
 * ما الذي تبقى إذاً لتشيّعوا سمعة ومكانة فريقنا إلى مقابر الصحافة؟؟!!
 * شخصياً - والعياذ بالله من شخصياً - تفاءلت بكم في بدايات مشواركم..  وساندتكم.. وقاتلت من أجلكم.. ولكنكم خذلتموني.. وخذلتم كل الأقلام  والجماهير التي وقفت معكم وقفة رجال.. ودعمتكم بالفكر والمال..
 * عملتوها كلها صراعات.. وخلافات.. واستقالات.. ومكايدات.. وتحديات.. وعنتريات.. غير آبهين بمصلحة المريخ الكيان..
 * استسلمتم تماما للظنون الآثمة بأن جمال الوالي، وجماعة جمال الوالي يترصدونكم.. ويضعون العراقيل في طريقكم.. وشغالين ضدكم..
 * إذا آمنا وصدقنا أنهم بالفعل شغالين ضدكم.. فهل يعني هذا أن تتضعضوا وتقعوا في الأخطاء والسلبيات اليوم والتاني؟؟
 * اللاعب الذي يرخي أذنه لصيحات وهتافات الجماهير ضده؛ لا يمكن أن ينجح  أبداً ابداً.. وكذلك الإداري الذي يرخي نفسه للترصد والكيد ويضعف أمامهما ،  لا يمكن أن ينجح أبداً ابداً.. وأكبر مثال أنتم..
 * ختاماً....... حتى  لا نظلمكم للآخر.. لابد أن نحيي احتضانكم لمبادرة رابطة الدوحة وكبار  رجالات المريخ بالسودان بقيادة الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم والفريق فاروق حسن  والبروف هاشم الهدية والقطبين نادر مالك والتني.. وموافقتكم على تنظيم ورشة  تنقيح النظام الأساسي من الشوائب يوم الثلاثاء القادم..
 * ونحيي كذلك ترحيبكم - على لسان رئيسكم - بأي مبادرة تصب في مصلحة المريخ الكيان..
 * وليتنا في الإعلام المريخي والقروبات والمواقع الإلكترونية الحمراء،  نتوحّد خلف هذه المبادرات، ونهييء لها المناخ الصالح، المعقم من الأحقاد  والضغائن والنظرات الضيقة والأجندة الخاصة..
 * أكيد كلنا في غاية الحزن  على الحال الذي وصل له المريخ .. وعلى ضياع هيبته كناد قائد زعيم، كان حتى  وقت قريب؛ مضرب الأمثال في التماسك والاستقرار والإنجازات المتواصلة...  لذا دعونا ننسى الفات.. ونبدأ مرحلة جديدة تعيد لنا نادينا.. وسمعة  نادينا.. وقوة نادينا.. 
 * ده المريخ يا سادة .. وأكيد تعرفون إيه يعني  المريخ... أفلا يستحق؛ أن يضحي كلٌ منا برؤيته الخاصة من أجله، وننخرط -  كلنا - في رؤية عامة تخدمه وتخدمنا جميعاً، وتحسم هذا الحزن قبل أن يكبر  ويكبر ويكبر.. ؟؟؟
 * ويا دار المريخ ما دخلك شر!!
 * وكفى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة 

 اميرعوض 
 حصاد يشبه المجلس
  خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي سبق مباراة الأمس علق مدرب الوداد  زوران علي  المواجهة المرتقبة: (في نظري المريخ فريق قوي و صعب عندما يلعب خارج  قواعده، خصوصا فيما يتعلق بالهجمات المرتدة، فرغم تحقيق التعادل بهدف  بالسودان إلا أنه يجب علينا الحذر و بذل المزيد من العطاء للفوز بمباراة  الإياب لضمان التأهل).
 تعليقات زوران، و تخوف أنصار الوداد، كلها نبعت من سابق معرفة بالمريخ، صاحب الاسم الكبير و المواقف المشهودة أفريقيا و عربيا.
 و للأسف، فقد فتح زوران كتاب التأريخ الباذخ بدون أن تكحل عيناه لحاضر المريخ الكالح.
  زوران، ظن.. و بعض الظن إثم، بأنه سيلاقي ذلك المارد الأحمر المهيب، و ما  دري الرجل بأنه سيواجه (خيال مآته) من صنع خرمجة سوداكال و بواقي مجلسه من  أنصاف الاداريين و الهلالاب.
 و لهفي علي الأحمر الذي تعرض لعملية  (نزع المخالب) علي يدي أفشل إدارة، لترمي به الأقدار أمام واحد من أقوي  الفرق الأفريقية و الذي يجلس علي المرتبة الثانية في تصنيف الكاف لأنديته!
  منذ السابع و العشرون من يوليو، و راعي الضأن في الخلاء يدرك بأن القرعة  قد أوقعت الأحمر في براثن الوداد الشرس، فماذا كانت ردة فعل مجلس الفشل؟
  كل الذي قام به ملوك الفشل تلخص في القيام بأسوأ اعداد ممكن للفريق ثم  الدفع به لمحرقة البطولة الأفريقية ليغادرها من التمهيدي للمرة الثالثة  تواليا، ثم عدم الاكتراث كثيرا لعلاج المصابين، فلا ضير عند الفشلة أن يفقد  المريخ خدمات هداف العرب السابق (ميدو) و لا رئة الفريق الثالثة (ضياء  الدين) و لا رمانة الميزان في الوسط الأحمر (التكت) و لا المعتق الخبرات  (التاج ابراهيم) أو صمام الأمان (نمر) و لا رفيقه في الخط الخلفي (حمزة  داؤود)!! و فوق ذلك زادوا كيل بعير بإقالة الجهاز الفني الناجح قبل أهم  مباراة للفريق في كامل موسمه الخارجي ليأتوا بأحد المغمورين، كما جرت بذلك  العادة!! ثم تخلصوا من العقرب مقابل حفنة من الدولارات لا تسمن و لا تغني  من جوع!!
 فبالله عليكم، هل يوجد تدمير للمريخ أكثر مما فعله هؤلاء؟
  لقد قلتها سلفا، و أكررها اليوم، التدمير الذي صنعه.. و يصنعه، مجلس الفشل  بالجسد الأحمر، لن يقدر علي صنع معشاره غلاة الهلالاب مجتمعين.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 لاعبوا المريخ لا يتحملون وزر الخروج العربي المبكر.
  بفضل المجلس الكسيح فقد دخل المريخ للقاء و هو فاقد لقلبي دفاعه (نمر و  حمزة) و لهجومه الأساسي (بكري و ميدو) و لأفضل لاعبي وسط في السودان (ضياء  الدين و التكت).
 هذه النتائج القبيحة و المخزية، من خروج أفريقي و عربي، تشبه هذا المجلس الفاشل و تليق به تماما.
  الممرن المغمور أبعد نفسه عن شبح الخيبة و صرح قبل المباراة قائلا: (لم  يمر على وجودي رفقة فريق المريخ سوى أسبوع واحد و بالتالي فلا يمكنني  القيام بالشيء الكثير)!!
 الممرن عجز عن القيام بالتبديلات، و وقف مشدوها و فريقه غير قادر علي ختام الهجمات!
 ابو عشرين ظهر مهتزا و أثر بأدائه علي كامل الخط الخلفي.
 محمود أم بده فشل في التغطية و تسبب في الهدف الثاني.
 محمد الرشيد كان الأسوأ في وسط الملعب، و شابهه في السوء ماماني.
 بوجود تيري و النعسان في المقدمة المريخية، فسيعاني الفريق الأمرين للانتصار علي أضعف الفرق.
 لاعبين ضعيفي القدرات، أولهما أروش و الآخر بلا مروة تمكنه من القتال علي الكرات.
 حتي التش الذي عولنا عليه في صناعة الفرص ظهر تائها و مستسلما للرقابة.
 عجب كان الأفضل، و يليه الصيني ثم  التاج و أمير.
  ننتقد اللاعبين، مع كامل علمنا بأنهم لم يخضعوا لأي اعداد يذكر، و انهم  دخلوا المباراة بدون أي بصمة تدريبية أو متابعة فنية من علي الدكة.
 للاسف، فقد انتهي موسم الفريق علي المستوي الخارجي، و قد أتي الحصاد بمثل زراعة و طموح الفاشلين.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 فكوا دربنا، وجعتوا قلبنا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو
 ليالي الخلاص

 * انتهي موسم المريخ خارجيا قبل أن يبدأ بعد الخروج العربى بالأمس والذي  سبقه خروج احمر مرير علي المستوى الأفريقى لتكتب بذلك آخر سطور الأحمر  خارجيا
 *ما حدث بالمغرب كان متوقعا بسبب الظروف الصعبه التي يعيشها  النادى الاحمر منذ مدة طويلة بسبب الفشل الكبير لما يسمى بمجلس المريخ في  القيام بواجباته الأساسية اتجاه الفريق
 *شاهدنا الفشل الكبير للمجلس في  معظم الملفات الإدارية والمالية وحتي علي مستوى الجهاز الفني الذى أصر  المجلس علي تغييره بالكامل قبل أيام قليلة من مباراة المغرب
 *وحتي خروج  ابراهومة من ديار المريخ كان بطريقة غير مقبولة على الإطلاق. ولم تكن لها  علاقة بالشأن الفنى وكان السبب الأساسى في التخلى عن الديسكو يتعلق  باتهامات باطلة تحدثت عن قيادته لتمرد وسط اللاعبين وهو حديث عار من الصحة.  ولولا علاقة ابراهومة باللاعبين لتخلف أكثر من لاعب عن الظهور في مباريات  الأحمر بسبب أزمة المستحقات المالية
 *اقول هذا الحديث رغم اختلافى مع  ابراهومة في طريقة إدارته للفريق. وتحمله لنسبه كبيرة من خروج الأحمر  أفريقيا من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه. ولكن الأمانة تتطلب توضيح الحقائق كاااملة
 *بالعودة لمباراة الأمس نجد أن المريخ قد دخل هذا اللقاء وهو مهزوم نفسيا  وبدنيا. وحتي علي المستوى الفني كانت المراهنة علي نجاح المدرب الجزائرى في  الخروج بنتيجة إيجابية ضربا من ضروب المستحيل
 *فلا يعقل أن نطالب مدرب  لم يمر علي استلامه للفريق الا إيام قليلة بالعودة متاهلا أمام فريق قوى  وشرس استطاع أن يخرج بنتيجة ايجابيه في مباراة الذهاب بامدرمان
 *المنطق يقول ان تحميل  المدرب الجزائرى الخروج العربى هو بمثابة هروب حقيقى من الأسباب الحقيقيه التي اوصلتنا لهذه المرحلة السيئة
 *والأسباب الحقيقيه تتركز حول وجود مجلس فاشل لدرجة كبيرة ولا يستحق  البقاء أكثر من ذلك. مجلس لا يريد الاعتراف بفشله ويحاول المكابرة  والالتفاف علي الحقائق عبر مسرحيات حفظناها عن ظهر قلب
 *كذلك لا نعفي  أهل المريخ من المسئولية بسبب ابتعادهم عن قضايا النادى. والاكتفاء بممارسة  الانتقاد من الخارج دون أن تكون لهم بصمة واضحة في تغيير واقع الحال
  *ومواصلة الابتعاد عن النادى والتفريط في الحصول علي عضوية النادى سيعطى  أشباه الإداريين فرصة علي طبق من ذهب لمواصلة احتكار النادى دون أن يمتلكوا  ما يقدمونه علي الصعيد الإدارى 
 *الليالي القادمة للاحمر قد تكون (ليالي الخلاص) لكل شعب المريخ بعد إجازة النظام الأساسي إذا تعاملنا مع الفترة القادمة كما يجب
 *إجازة النظام الأساسى يعنى نهاية عمر المجلس الحالى ويعني كذلك بداية  حقبة جديدة في عالم المريخ أساسها الممارسة الديموقراطية الراشدة من أجل  بناء مريخ يعيد سيرة أبطال مانديلا
 *لا نريد أن نغرق في بحر الأمنيات.  ولكن مشوار الالف ميل يبدأ بخطوة. ولابد أن تكون خطوات جميع أهل المريخ  موحده حتي نصل جميعا للهدف المنشود الذى يتمناه كل عاشق للاحمر
 *وإجازة  النظام الاساسى وحده لا يكفى ولابد من (حراسة) هذه الخطوة عبر استخراج  بطاقات العضوية لنضمن بذلك وصول من يستحق لمجالس الإدارة. وحتي لا يصل كل  من هب ودب لمقاعد إدارة نادى المريخ
 *فإذا اكتفى أهل المريخ باجازة  النظام الاساسي فقط. سنكون وقتها كمن يحرث في البحر. لأن قادم إيام المريخ  تحتاج لوقفة قوية وصلبة من كل عاشق للاحمر يتمنى رؤية الزعيم في موقعه  الطبيعى قائدا الكورة السودانية ومزين لجيدها بالذهب
 *هي فرصة عمر  بالنسبة للنادى الأحمر لابد أن نستغلها حتي يعود الأحمر لموقعة الريادى في  خارطة الكرة السودانية . ولتكن العضوية هى مراكب الإنقاذ التي نحمل بها  الأحمر نحو شواطئ الأمان
 في السنتر
 *المجد والخلود لكل شهداء  الثورة السودانية نسأل الله أن يجعلهم من أصحاب اليمين ويعوض شبابهم الجنة.  ونسأل الله ان يرينا عجائب قدرته في كل من سفك الدماء وهتك العروض 
  *ونسأل الله القبول الحسن لشهيد الشباب قصى حمدتو الذى كان في عداد  المفقودين قبل أن يعلن خبر استشهاده أمس الاول مخلفا الما كبيرا وجرحا لن  يندمل 
 *عاش عاشق الأحمر الوهاج محبوبا وسط أقرانه. واستشهد وهو يطلب العيش الكريم وثائرا في وجه تجار الدين 
 *نسأل الله له الجنة وصحبة سيدنا محمد عليه افضل صلاة وأتم تسليم
 *لم استغرب في ما خرج بالأمس من (شيخ الإنقاذ) عبد الحى يوسف في حق وزيرة  الشباب والرياضة بسبب انطلاق دورى السيدات وكأن انطلاق دورى السيدات هو  اسواء ما حدث في السودان
 *صمت عبدالحى وابتلع لسانه عن كل انتهاكات  الكيزان سنينا عددا وصمت على سفك الدماء. واكل مال الناس بالباطل. وانتشار  الفساد بصورة مخيفة.
 *وفجأة تذكر الرجل أن له لسان استخدمه في الهجوم  على وزيرة الشباب والرياضة معبرا عن ما بجيش بداخله من غضب وغبن منذ سقوط  الكيزان لم يجد فرصة إخراجه الا بالامس
 *لو كنت مكان عبدالحى لتواريت  عن الأنظار خجلا من المواقف المشينه والمخجلة منذ بداية الثورة السودانية  المباركة. ولكن فيما يبدو ان الرجل لم تتبقى في وجهه مزعة لحم تحمر خجلا من  تصرفاته
 *إن لم تستحى فافعل ما شئت.. هو مثل ينطبق تماما مع (الشيخ  المستثمرين) الذي فيما يبدو أن اهتمامه بتنمية استثماراته جعلته يهرف بحديث  غريب وتصرفات اغرب لا يمكن أن تخرج من رجل دين يسعى لثبيت دين الله في  الأرض
 *قم يا عبد الحى واسلك الطريق الصحيح. حتى لا تقودك خطواتك ولسانك نحو التهلكة
 آخر الكلام
 تبا وسحقا لتجار الدين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بقلم االرشيد المهدية ..

 آيت عبد الملك،  افضل من ابراهومة لسحره!
  لو كان كابتن كوتش ابراهيم حسين، ابراهومة مدربا للمريخ أمام الوداد، وخسر  بهدفين لوجهنا الإساءات الى اهله وجيرانه،،، وتحدثنا عن لماذا لم يفعل  كذا، وكان الافضل ان يفعل كذا، ولقد تأخر في كذا، ولم يبادربفعل  وكذا  وكذا.... هكذا نحن، نمجد الأجنبي ونمنحه العذر حتى إن اخفق... 
 هل راى احدنا أية من آيات النجاح في آيت ... عشرة ايام كافية لرؤية ملامج شكل ما تكتيكيا ... 
  قدم المريخ 3  مباربات جيدة تحت اشراف ابراهومة،  فنيا وتكتيكيا  بالبطولاتين الاندية الأبطال الافريقية وكاس االاندية العربية (في المباراة  الأولى  اما الوداد بالقلعة الحمراء، )، حيث كسب وخسر وتعادل بأخطاء  بدائية للاعبين  ... لم يكن لابراهومة اي يد فيها وما كان ليغيرها لانها  اخطاء مزمنة نعلمها ... كما انه قاد الفريق في ظل وضعية إدارية مزرية وخلو  كشف الفريق من اجانب،  عدا واحد وغير مؤثر... ! 
 غدا سيذهب آيت  عبدالملك،  وكما تعودنا،،،   "وندَور ساقية بتاع احنا، على قول اهلنا من  جنوب الوادي!!! " البقلاوة الشامية احلى من باسطة الطيب سيد مكي،،، ،،،،   
 للجنسية واللون  نكهة ساحرة ... !
 نحن مع الأجانب الأكفاء ...  لكننا بالتأكيد، ضد  إغتيال مواهبنا الموهوبة بمكيال اخطاء غيرك اخطاءك !




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*






المسالمة 1908 - Extra
ساعة واحدة · 

#Next_Match
  المريخ â‌Œ الخرطوم 
  السابعة مساء 
 âک‰2019.10.10 
   قناه الملاعب 
 الدوري الممتاز 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهات قوية في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بشندي ومروي وعطبرة




تستأنف اليوم بطولة الدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم وتلعب ثلاث مواجهات قوية بمدن شندي ومروي وعطبرة تجيء تفاصيلها على النحو التالي:
يستضيف  أهلي شندي بملعبه نظيره هلال الأبيض في مواجهةٍ قوية ومثيرة تأتي في إطار  البحث عن النقاط وتحسين المراكز في روليت الدوري الممتاز.
ويملك الفريق الشهير بـ”الآرسنال” في جعبته سبع نقاط، منحته احتلال المركز الثاني بعد خوضه لثلاث مواجهات.
وخاض  أهلي شندي ثلاث جولات، فاز على حي الوادي نيالا بهدفين دون رد، والشرطة  القضارف بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، فيما تعادل بهدفين لكلٍ في مباراته أمام  مريخ الفاشر.
وسيسعى ممثل شندي في جولة اليوم إلى الوصول إلى النقطة العاشرة للمحافظة على تقدّمه في ترتيب أندية الممتاز.
وعلى الجانب الآخر، يأمل هلال الأبيض الخروج بهدفه الأساسي بالحصول على نتيجة إيجابية.
ويتربّع الفريق الملّقب بـ”التبلدي” في المركز الثامن برصيد خمس نقاط.
ومن  مجموع أربع جولاتٍ خاضها ممثل الأبيض في الدوري الممتاز، حقق الفريق  انتصارًا وحيدًا أمام الأهلي عطبرة، لكّنه سقط في فخ التعادل أمام كلٍ من  هلال كاوقلي، والأمل عطبرة، وتلقى خسارة وحيدة كانت أمام الفلاّح عطبرة.
وفي مباراة ثانية، يحّل الشرطة القضارف ضيفًا على أهلي مروي في مباراة لتصحيح الأوضاع للطرفين.
وممثل مروي في الممتاز، يعاني في موسمه الثاني على التوالي، إذ لم يحقق الفريق أيّ فوزٍ حتى اللحظة في الممتاز.
ولعب  الفريق الملقّب بـ”ملوك الشمال” ثلاث مبارياتٍ، تعادل في جولةٍ وحيدة أمام  حي الوادي نيالا، وبالمقابل، تعرّض للخسارة في مواجهتين أمام المريخ  الخرطوم، ومريخ الفاشر.
ويتطّلع أهلي مروي بقيادة مدربه فاروق جبرة  إلى تصحيح الصورة المهزوزة من أجلّ مغادرة المركز الخامس عشر على الأقل في  الجولة الحالية.
أما الشرطة القضارف، فرغم الانطلاقة المثالية التي حققها الفريق في النسخة الحالية، إلاّ أنّه بدأ التراجع في المباريات الأخيرة.
وفقد ممثل القضارف مدربه محمد محي الدين الديبة بعد مغادرته المنصة الفنية مؤخرًا.
ويملك الشرطة القضارف في رصيده ست نقاط، ويحتل المرتبة السادسة بروليت الأندية.
ومساءً، بمدينة عطبرة، سيكون إستادها مسرحًا لمواجهة حامية الوطيس تجمع بين الأهلي وضيفه الوافد حديثًا لمصاف أندية الممتاز الفلاّح.
وسيخوض  الأهلي عطبرة مواجهة اليوم بدون أيّ رصيدٍ بعد سقوطه في فخ الخسارة ثلاث  مرات أمام الشرطة القضارف، وهلال الأبيض، والرابطة كوستي.
وسيبجث الفريق الشهير بـ”الإكسبريس” عن انتصارٍ أوّل يرتّب به أوراقه للتقدّم خطواتٍ إلى الأمام.
وفي  الجانب الآخر، يأمل الفلاّح إلى استعادة توازنه بعد الخسارة المذّلة أمام  الهلال الخرطوم في المرحلة السابقة والتي بلغت خمسة أهداف.
ويملك الوافد حديثًا لمصاف أندية الممتاز في رصيده ست نقاط، مكّنته من احتلال المركز السابع.
ولن تكون مهمة الفلاّح عطبرة في مواجهة نده الأهلي في تحقيق الفوز بأمرٍ يسير إذّ أنّ الخبرة تلعب في صالح الأخير على الورق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة المريخ والوداد 0 / 2




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * ريال بيتيس يتعادل مع إيبار بالليجا
 * هيرتا برلين يقلب الطاولة على دوسلدورف في الدوري الألماني 
 * جرونينجين يقسو على فالفيك في الدوري الهولندي
 * ملطية سبور يكتسح دينيزيلي.. وفنربخشة يسقط أمام أنطاليا
 * الحزم ينتفض ليهزم اتحاد جدة في الدوري السعودي
 * بني ياس يهزم الوحدة بعد مهرجان ضربات جزاء
 * اليويفا يفتح تحقيقا حول شغب جماهير أياكس وليفربول
 * اليويفا ينتظر تقرير لقاء مونشنجلادباخ وباشاك شهير
 * صحفية فرنسية : برشلونة يدرس مبادلة جريزمان بنيمار لإرضاء ميسي
 * إصابة زاباكوستا مدافع روما بقطع في الرباط الصليبي
 * توكومان يحرم كوردوبا من تصدر الدوري الأرجنتيني
 * نيكاكسا يتصدر الدوري المكسيكي بفوز درامي على موريلي
 * كورتوا على رأس قائمة بلجيكا لمواجهتي سان مارينو وكازاخستان
 * مدرب ساوثهامبتون يرفض المغامرة بنجمه موسى جنيبو أمام تشيلسي
 * غيابات بالجملة في قائمة ريال مدريد لمواجهة غرناطة
 * رسميًا.. بويل يتولى منصبين في سانت إيتيان
 * بوكيتينو: أتمنى البقاء في شمال لندن لسنوات عديدة مقبلة
 * مدرب إسبانيا: راموس سيلعب حتى سن ال 40
 * بونوتشي: كونتي صنع فريقا رائعا للإنتر
 * مدرب بلجيكا: هازارد وكورتوا سيعودان بقوة مع ريال مدريد
 * كلوب: ليستر سيتي لا يقل عن ال6 الكبار
 * الشلهوب يتوج بجائزة هدف الأسبوع في أبطال آسيا
 * تشافي: نسينا مباراة الهلال.. والاحتفاظ بالصدارة هدفنا
 * سولسكاير: لم نعد في حقبة التسعينات
 * مدرب لايبزيج: لا نرتجف قبل مواجهة ليفركوزن

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5 : 
 * أهلي مروي (-- : --) الشرطة القضارف الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * أهلي شندي (-- : --) هلال الابيض الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * أهلي عطبرة (-- : --) الفلاح عطبرة الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الانجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 : 

 * برايتون (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير الساعة : 13:30 .. القناة : beIN 2 HD 

 * ليفربول (-- : --) ليستر سيتي الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 2 HD 

 * وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) كريستال بالاس الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 2 HD 

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 : 

 * ليجانيس (-- : --) ليفانتي الساعة : 13:00 .. القناة : beIN 3 HD 

 * ريال مدريد (-- : --) غرناطة الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 3 HD 

 * فالنسيا (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 3 HD 

 * أوساسونا (-- : --) فياريال الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 3 HD 

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 : 

 * سبال (-- : --) بارما الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 4 HD 

 * هيلاس فيرونا (-- : --) سامبدوريا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN 4 HD 

 * جنوى (-- : --) ميلان الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN 4 HD 

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 : 

 * فرايبورج (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : beIN 5 HD 

 * شالكه (-- : --) كولن الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 5 HD 

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

 * باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) أنجيه الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN 6 HD 

 * مونبلييه (-- : --) موناكو الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN 6 HD 

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :

 * الإتفاق (-- : --) الهلال الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : KSA Sports

 * العدالة (-- : --) الشباب الساعة : 17:05 .. القناة : KSA Sports

 * الفيحاء (-- : --) الأهلي الساعة : 17:20 .. القناة : KSA Sports

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3 :

 * اسوان (-- : --) الاهلي الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
* وادي دجلة (-- : --) الاسماعيلي الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
* المصري (-- : --) الاتحاد السكندري الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 : 

 ريال بيتيس (1 : 1) إيبار

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 : 
 هيرتا برلين (3 : 1) فورتونا دوسلدورف
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

 أميان (3 : 1) مارسيليا
——————————————

 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :

 الفتح (2 : 2) الرائد
 الاتحاد (1 : 2) الحزم

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3 :

 سموحة (2 : 1) انبي
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الديسكو يقترب من السوكرتا

  دفع حي العرب بورتسودان بعرض مغر للتعاقد مع إبراهيم حسين (إبراهومة) عبر  الأمين العام للنادي النور طه باشري. وكان السوكرتا قد أنهى تعاقده مع محمد  عبد القيوم أبو شامة مؤخرا. ويزاحم العرب نادي الرابطة كوستي الذي انخرط  في مفاوضات جادة أيضا مع مدرب المريخ السابق. وسيحسم المدرب الشاب وجهته  خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*pv,t `ifdm 
fhf;v li]d hgavdt
hلسياسيون أعداء الرياضة  × انطلاق دوري كرة النساء أكد أن الشعب  السوداني لازال يقاتل للمحافظة على موروثاته وعاداته ولا يريد الفكاك عنها  باسم الحرية والخصوصية والتحضر والتقدم وقتل الماضي وإن كان صحي ونضير.
 × أقول ذلك بعد ان قمت بحصر الرافضين لكرة النساء المفتوحة على مصراعيها للغاشي والماشي بلا امن أو أمان.
 × الرأي عندي هو، أنه ليس هناك عاقل وفاهم يرفض أن تمارس الفتيات أو كل  فئات الحريم العمرية أي نشاط رياضي أو عملي، إذا كان في حشمة وسترة وعدم  ابتذال وتلاعب بأجساد الحرائر بواسطة الأجانب في حضرة المحارم.
 × لأجل  هذا طالبنا من أو يوم وقبل هذا، بأن يهيئ الاتحاد العام ملاعب اللائقة أولا  بالنساء، من حيث الأرضيات والمنافع المتنوعة، وكذلك الطب من كوادر بشرية  نسائية ومعدات مساعدة من النقالة وحتى أجهزة الكشف المتنوع والعلاج  المطلوب.
 × هذه المعينات غير موجودة والاتحاد لم يكلف ننفسه لاستجلابها  رغم أن الاتحاد الدولي قدم لهم قروش طائلة خاصة هذا النشاط ، فكان بإمكان  الاتحاد تهيئة ملاعب مغلقة مثلا بميدان الأسرة او بعض ملاعب الناشئين  بالمحليات.
 × أما الذين يصيحون بلا هدى أو حياء ، ويطالبون بأن يكون  النشاط مفتوحا حرا بلا أي تحفظات، فهولاء لا يدركون مدى السوء الذي وصل له  البعض، ولا يعرفون تلك النفوس المريضة ، ولا يفقهون أبدا أن هناك شياطين  فقط في صور بشر، حتى بعضهم تكاد لا تعرف لهم جهة أو مصدر، لكل هذه المخاطر  على نساء الناس كل الناس نحن نطالب بتأمين النساء أولا ثم الدفع بهن للكرة.
 × وبينما نحن نأخذ هذا الملف من حيث الدين والعادات والتقاليد ورأي  المجتمع ظهر السياسيون من منطلقات شتى، فالإسلاميون يبهتون العلمانيين بأن  هم الذين قاموا بتنظيم دوري النساء والعلمانيون يؤكدون أن الإسلاميين هم  الذين خططوا لهذا الشأن قبلا.
 × نقول للسياسيين خذوا راحتكم، فكرة  القدم ليست تحت إمرتكم ،غهي إمبراطورية قائمة بذاتها على مستوى العام  والدول، فلا رأي أو قدرة لأي تنظيم سياسي أن يتدخل فيها، فهي تخضع للاتحاد  العام ، وفوقه الاتحاد الدولي، فأي تدخل من السياسيين ، يؤدي مباشرة لتجميد  النشاط، لأجل ذلك ليس هناك حزب سياسي أو جماعة تستطيع أن تتدخل في الكرة  نسائية أو رجالية أبدا أبدا.
 × خلاصة الأمر هو، أن نشاط كرة القدم  والرياضة بصفة عامة، يعتبر أهل السياسة أكبر الأعداء لها، فهم الجهة  الوحيدة التي لا تعترف بها ولا تضعها في حساباتها ولا تدعمها، إلا فرضت  الرياضة نفسها عبر الأندية والأفراد، وحققت فوزا أو أحدثت حراكا فهنا يتم  الالتفاف حولها للكسب السياسي الرخيص كحال كل السداسيين.
 ذهبيــــــــــــــــــات 
 × أفضل قرار من الفيفا كان هو، إبعاد أهل السياسة عن الرياضة، لأنها تأكد لها أنها العدو الأول.
 × قبلا قام الرئيس نميري بإغلاق الأندية وشرد لاعبيها فذاقت الكرة الضياع.
 × وشهد عهد الإنقاذ أسوأ أيام الكرة ودخلت الأندية في جهجهة قبيحة.
 × هرب أهل الرياضة وظهر أهل السياسة كإداريين بلا دراية أو رغبة بل وظيفة ومصدر كاش.
 × ظلت وزارة الرياضة هي وزارة الترضية والتحانيس في كل عهد الإنقاذ.
 × وحتى في هذا العهد أوكلت لسياسية وليس رياضية، رغم أن هناك عشرات  الرياضيين الذين قام الرياضيون برفعهم للحرية والتغيير ولكن سووا الفي  رأسهم.
 × المهم ما يلي كرة القدم لا يخص السياسيين ، ولكن نأمل أن يقوم الاتحاد بدورة كاملا.
 × كرة النساء تحتاج لعبقري يضع لها أسس وطرق حتى تباشر النساء النشاط بأمان.
 × في كل دول العام ابتعدت السياسة عن الرياضة لذلك تطورت وازدهرت، ونحن حتى اليوم شغالين( حاو وش).
 الذهبيـــة الأخيـــــرة 
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقولن السياسة عدو الرياضة، وكرة  النساء بالسودان تحتاج إعادة صياغة حتى تتماشى مع الدين والتقليد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم في الدوري السوداني الممتاز_ الجوله الخامسه



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سأعود إلى الملاعب قريباً جداً.. ووقفة الجماهير ومجلس الإدارة واللاعبين أسعدتني

 أتمنى لبكري المدينة التوفيق في مشواره الاحترافي.. وعودة الغربال سريعاً



 تقرير : جمال السماني

  لاعب وسط المريخ الموهوب ضياء الدين محجوب افتقدته جماهير المريخ لفترة  طويلة منذ خواتيم الموسم الماضي، وتعرض لإصابة على مستوى الرباط الصليبي،  أبعدته عن ملامسة الكرة ومعانقة جماهير المريخ المتعطشة، عاد إلى البلاد  وهو يؤدي تمارين تأهيل قوية بغية العودة إلى الملاعب، الصدى اتصلت به  وحاورته عن العديد من القضايا في المساحة التالية:
 بداية تحدث ضياء  الدين عن عودته من رحلة الاستشفاء وقال: الحمد لله عدت بكامل عافيتي وأنا  الآن اؤدي تمارين تأهيل وصالة حتى تعود العضلات إلى قوتها الكافية المطلوبة  لأداء التدريبات، وأتوقع أن أشارك في تدريبات الفريق الأسبوع المقبل على  أقل تقدير.
 بكري المدينة والاحتراف
 وتحدث ضياء الدين عن  احتراف زميله بالفريق الكابتن بكري المدينة وقال: أتمنى من كل قلبي التوفيق  لبكري فهو لاعب خلوق وعلى مستوى عالٍ يستحق أن ينال شرف الاحتراف الخارجي،  برغم افتقادنا له في الفترة المهمة من عمر الفريق، إلا أنه يجب أن يخوض  تجربة الاحتراف التي تفتح آفاقًا جديدة للاعب وتجعله في أعين الدوريات  الأخرى حتى يخوض تجارب احترافية عديدة تكون فيها الفائدة له ولكل اللاعبين  السودانيين، وأنا أرى أن اللاعب السوداني يجب أن يحترف في الدوريات الكبرى  دأبه كأي لاعب أفريقي يحقق حلم اللعب في أوروبا وخلافها من الدوريات الكبرى  في كل أنحاء العالم.
 الغربال سيعود
 وكذلك تحدث ضياء الدين  عن غياب زميله محمد عبد الرحمن الذي يتعافى الآن وهو في مرحلة متقدمة من  العلاج وقال: أتمنى له كامل الشفاء وأن يعود إلى محبيه ومعجبي فنه، فهو  لاعب يمتع نفسه ويمتع الآخرين، والآن أتوقع أن يكون قد بدأ مرحلة التأهيل  بإذن الله تعالى.
 مرحب بالجزائري
 وعن المدرب الجديد آيت عبد  الملك قال ضياء الدين: نرحب به في وطنه السودان، وهناك ترابط وجدان بين  السودانيين والجزائريين، خاصة على مستوى الرياضة ونرى أن الجزائر بها  مشجعون مريخاب بصورة كبيرة جداً، وأنا أرحب بهذا المدرب وأتمنى أن يكون فأل  خير علينا في الفرقة الحمراء وأن نكون عوناً له في مشواره بالسودان حتى  نترك له سمة إضافية عن هذا الوطن الغالي.
 المحافظة على الممتاز
  وعن بطولة الدوري الممتاز أكد ضياء الدين نيتهم في المريخ المحافظة على  بطولة الدوري الممتاز إلى جانب بطولة كأس السودان بعد الخروج الأفريقي غير  المتوقع الذي أحزنهم كثيراً وتمنى أن تقف الجماهير المريخية كما عودتنا  دائماً مع الفريق حتى يحقق هذا الطموح، وأضاف: أرى أن التنافس الداخلي مهم  لأنه يقود إلى التنافس الخارجي، فبذات الاهتمام بالبطولات الخارجية يجب أن  نهتم بالدوري المحلي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب السودان تحت 20 عام يخسر امام اريتريا بهدف ليحتل المركز الرابع في بطولة سيكافا،،
هاردلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس  ود الشريف 

** أكثر المتشائمين لم يكن يتوقع خروج المريخ مهزوما أمام الوداد بأقل من أربعة او خمسة أهداف ولكن اكتفي الوداد بهدفين فقط وأكد علي علو كعبه وأنه الافضل والاميز والوداد انتصر بأقل مجهود وانتصر وهو يلعب بعشرة لاعبين من منتصف الشوط الأول ووصل المريخ لمنطقة جزاء خصمه مرتين فقط في الشوط الأول وأضاع سيف تيري فرصة سهلة بسبب ضعف لياقته وفي الشوط الثاني هاجم الأحمر بعد أن تقدم خصمه بهدف وسدد رمضان تجاه المرمي مرتين وأهدر التش فرصتين ولعلكم لاحظتو التكنيك العالي والدهاء والشطارة في إحراز الوداد لهدفه الثاني حيث انطلق الظهير الأيمن من مكانه بسرعة الصاروخ وتسلم الكرة في المكان المناسب وسدد بقوة علي شمال ابوعشرين 

** الجهة اليمني للمريخ كانت  بوابة كبيره ( بوابة عبدالقيوم ) عبر بها هجوم الوداد وعلي راس كل دقيقة تقريبا وحارس المرمي ابو عشرين كان مضطربا ووسط الدفاع يسأل عن الهدفين مشترك مع الظهير الأيمن ومحمد الرشيد وقع في كثير من الأخطاء والمحترف النيجري لم يفعل شيئا واجتهد التش في الشوط الثاني وسيف تيري لعب بدون لياقة وخالد النعسان أدي في حدود امكاناته ورمضان عجب افضل السيئيين 

** ابوبرمودة مدرب المريخ فشل في استغلال النقص العددي للوداد وأكثر من الصراخ في وجه اللاعبين وحقيقة مظهر المدرب غير لائق والمظهر شيئ مهم وعلي الجزائري أن يتعلم من المدربين في الدوري المصري والدوري السعودي وكل الدوريات الأوربية وغيرها ولم نشاهد مدرب يرتدي برمودة 

** هكذا غادر المريخ البطولة العربية من الدور الأول وغادر قبلها البطولة الإفريقية من الدور التمهيدي وبرضو مجلس الفشل قاعد ومكنكش 

** ماذا يفعل مجلس الفشل بعد مغادرة الفريق لأكبر بطولتين ..قاعد عشان الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان ومتي يتعلم المجلس ادب الاستقالة 

** في الأخبار أن الاخ عمر علي عبد الله عضو مجلس الفشل المريخي تراجع عن استقالته وهذا هي المرة الثانية او الثالثة التي يستقيل فيها الرجل ويتراجع 

** فارق المستوي الفني شاسع وكبير جدا بين الوداد والمريخ ولو أحرز المريخ هدفا لاحرز الوداد هدفين ولو لاحظتم أي هجمة علي مرمي الأحمر كانت تشكل خطورة ومدرب الوداد عرف كيف يتعامل مع المباراة وفريقه ناقص 

** طاقم التحكيم المصري أدار مباراة المريخ والوداد بدرجة امتياز ولم يقع حكم الوسط في اخطاء وأظهر لياقة بدنية عالية وشخصية قوية وتعامل مع لاعبي الفريقين بحزم وحسم
** يا سلام علي جمهور الوداد شكل لوحة فنية رائعة في المدرجات ولم يتوقف عن الهدير والتشجيع ولا لحظة مرتديا جميعه  اللون الأحمر شعار الفريق ونرجو من جماهيرنا أن تتعلم 

** والله المريخ افضل فريق في السودان بل من اميز الفرق في أفريقيا ولكن ما ينقصه هو النظام والانضباط ويكفي القول أن كل أفراد خط هجومه تغيبوا في الفترة الماضية لأسباب مختلفة وهذا يعود لعدم الانضباط وتخيلوا مشهد المريخ ومستواه لو انتظم كل لاعبيه في التدريبات من بداية الموسم ولا اريد ان أتحدث عن غياب كثير من لاعبيه لفترات طويلة بسبب الإصابة ..ايضا المريخ يديره مجلس ضعيف لم يقدم شيئا ويرفض أن يذهب لحال سبيله ويفسح المجال لغيره 

** مجلس الفشل المريخي يحضر لعمومية النظام الأساسي هذا النظام الكارثي الذي يكرس لاستمراره 

** نعم باب العضوية في نادي المريخ مفتوح ولكن للمحاسييب المؤيدين لمجلس الفشل 

** الجزائري بولعيد المهدد بالشطب من الهلال أكد أن المدرب التونسي نبيل الكوكي  سمسار وقبض ظ،ظ  الف دولار مقابل تسجيله هو وزميله التونسي في الهلال 

** الهلال خسر في المقبرة أمام هلال كادوقلي ..طيب كيف يكون الحال أمام الأهلي القاهري والترجي والوداد والرجاء 

** المدرب صلاح محمد آدم أيامو قربت في الهلال 

** هيثم مصطفي لاعب المريخ السابق يعمل مدرب عام في الهلال 

** ماذا في نادي الخرطوم الوطني وهل صحيح أن مجلس النفيدي تقدم باستقالة جماعية 

** نشارك الاخ الزميل والصديق نميري شلبي واشقائه الاحزان في وفاة والدهم ونسأله تعالي أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته 

** انت ما بتعرف صليحك من عدوك 

** آخر دبوس 

** خروج المريخ من البطولتين الإفريقية والعربية كفيل بذهاب مجلس الفشل ولكن من يقنع الديك
*

----------

